# BFN! AF too, but so short?



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Bad enough dealing with    ey, but when AF arrived next day, only lasted about 8 hours of red bleeding and then a day of brown spotting. Im not pregnant I don't think.  I hate the ruminating that's going on in my head now.  Does this short AF mean Im not quite right, and if so why is my consultant not bothered to do anything?  

Anyone know of ladies who have had some short periods, but still conceived?

Until recently, periods always 4-5 days.  Don't any MORE complications.

Good luck everyone.

xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry hun to hear your news u must be feeling awful, i would suggust that u do a pregnancy test just to make sure.  U could phone your clinic and ask them wat they think as they are there to support u although i felt that once my AF came they was not really interested hope your clinic is not the same.

Thinkin of u hun at this time.  Loads of love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi
Same thing has just happened with me. My first two ICSI BFNs produced very heavily clotted blood (sorry TMI) but this third BFN was exactly as you describe although mine lasted about a day. I was lucky enough to have DD in between BFNs and this was my first attempt since having her so I wonder if this had anything to do with it. Am awaiting a call back from my clinic to discuss but would be pleased to know if you had found any answers since your post?
Karen x


----------

